# Metaframe tank arrived!



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

My vintage metaframe tank arrived today! It is 2.5 gallons.
I am thinking about doing a riparium. {a riparium is plants growing out of the top}
leak testing



Trying to win this light for it


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Neat stuff. I assume you want that light since it goes with the steel theme?

There was a huge metaframe tank (75+ gallons, can't remember) on our local craigslist a while back. It was pretty cheap too, but I didn't have the room for it and didn't know if it was leakproof to pay that much money.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

nice!!! that light is awesome!!! if you don't win it you should check local pawn shops and antique stores they might have something like that!!


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thanks so much! Yes, trying to keep the old timey look with that lamp, but will be using a CFL cool white 13 wt bulb. I am pretty excited! I have the tank,a heater, the bulb is ordered, plants and riparium supplies are ordered. Now I just need the lamp, and of course the plakat that I have bid on.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Here is an example of a riparium


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Awesome theme you have going there, I have such a passion for anything vintage. 
Best of luck in winning that lamp I love it and the tank !


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't have any advice, but I am super jealous! I love the old-school metaframe tanks. Have fun with it and post lots of pics when you decide what to do. :3


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

where'd you buy the tank? I'm gonna assume you bought it online?


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Yes, off e-bay. There were a few 5 gal. on there.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

cool!! the next tank I get will be a metaframe I have always loved the way they look!! 

are you gonna use gravel or sand?


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Very steampunk!


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thanks! I am going to use this. http://ripariumsupply.com/?wpsc-product=riparium-planter-gravel


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Check out Craig's List, too.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

So I am switching gears a little. I decided this tank is not big enough for a fish and everything I want to do, so I got a five gallon . I got beat out on the light, so had to settle for one not quite as pretty. It will be better than originally planned. Do any of you use sponge filters?


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Update!
tanks are in

tank supplies



riparium supplies



vintage ornaments


plants


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

I must have missed it, but, how much did the tanks cost you? 

Very jealous! My parents had a very nice metaframe when I was a child. Sadly the bottom cracked and they got rid of it.

Can't wait to see them all filled in!


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thank you! The 2.5 gallon was pretty reasonable, about $35.00 I think. I will not print on the internet what the five gal cost me, lest my hubby wring my neck...lol:lol:
Someone got in a bidding war with me, and I had my mind set on it. If I was smart I would have waited and hit it right at the end with a bid. Oh well..


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

Not bad at all for the smaller one. 

I know the feel of the second one haha..I've overpaid some pretty ridiculous prices before.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

The same thing happened when I purchased my last betta,Zen, may he RIP. He cost me an astronomically ridiculous amount. It was so ridiculous, when I spoke to a couple transhippers they already knew.... "oh you are the one that paid $XXX.XX for that white betta!" :shock2:
:doh!:


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

Holy cow!


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Here's the updated thread
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/planted-betta-tanks/something-old-something-new-2-5-a-200026/


----------

